# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الحديث وعلومه >  ما مدى صحة مقولة أبي بكر رضي الله عنه

## القعقاع محمد

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
ما مدى صحة المقولة المشهورة عن أبي بكر الصديق رضي الله عنه: (والله! لو أن إحدى قدمي في الجنة، والأخرى خارجها ما أمنت مكر الله)؟
وهل هي مخرجة في شيء من كتب الحديث؟
وجزاكم الله خيراً

----------


## قيمتي في همتي

وأنا أيضاً أبحث عن إجابة لهذه المقولة ما مصدرها وما مدى صحتها

وجدت هذا الكلام في أحد المنتديات والله أعلم بالصواب

قصص مكذوبة ولكنها منتشرة

5- وهو أثر يروى عن البعض.
يقولون: بأن الله أرسل جبريل إلى محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم، فقال جبريل : يا رسول الله! إن الله يقرئك السلام، ويقول: أقرئ أبا بكر السلام، وقل له: هل رضيت عني؟ فإني قد رضيت عنك.
فأتى الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم فأخبر أبا بكر ،
 فقال أبو بكر : نعم، ولكن، والله لا آمن مكر الله، ولو كانت إحدى قدمي في الجنة، وإحداها خارج الجنة.
وهذا الأثر لا يصح.

http://www.dawalh.com/vb/showthread.php?4753

حفظكم الله

----------


## المستعيذ بالله

لها شاهد من القرءان
{ أَفَأَمِنُوا مَكْرَ اللَّهِ فَلَا يَأْمَنُ مَكْرَ اللَّهِ إِلَّا  الْقَوْمُ الْخَاسِرُونَ }
فلا نشهد بكذب القصة ما صدقها القرءان ، حتى و إن لم نجد لها أصلا

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

> لها شاهد من القرءان
> { أَفَأَمِنُوا مَكْرَ اللَّهِ فَلَا يَأْمَنُ مَكْرَ اللَّهِ إِلَّا  الْقَوْمُ الْخَاسِرُونَ }
> فلا نشهد بكذب القصة ما صدقها القرءان ، حتى و إن لم نجد لها أصلا


بل القصة مكذوبة، وكون القرآن يشهد لبعض ما فيها، لا يجعلها صحيحة النسبة إلى أبي بكر، وهي لا أصل لهاـ، والله أعلم.

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

"لا أأمن مكر الله وإن كانت إحدى قدمي في الجنة"
 ما مدى صحة نسبة هذه العبارة للصديق

السؤال
أحبكم في الله. سؤالي عن كلام هو: لا أأمن مكر الله وإن كانت إحدى قدمي في الجنة. في موقعكم الكريم، منسوب لأبي بكر الصديق رضي الله عنه. وفي صفحة أخرى منسوب للفاروق عمر رضي الله عنه. أرجو منكم توضيح الكلام لمن؟ وفي أي موضع قيل؟ وإسناده إن وجد بارك الله بكم. وجزاكم الله عنا كل خير.
الإجابــة
الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه، أما بعد:


 فنشكر السائل الكريم على تصفح موقعنا، ونقول له أحبك الله الذي أحببتنا لأجله، وجمعنا وإياك في مستقر رحمته.
وبخصوص المقالة أو الأثر المذكور، فقد قلنا عنه في الفتوى رقم: 18580 "يُقال -بصيغة التمريض- إنه لأبي بكر الصديق، لكن لم نقف له على مصدر". وحتى الآن لم نقف له على مصدر فيما تيسر لنا البحث فيه من المراجع.
ولا شك أن الأمن من مكر الله من أكبر الكبائر وأعظم الذنوب؛ فقد قال الله تعالى: أَفَأَمِنُوا مَكْرَ اللَّهِ فَلَا يَأْمَنُ مَكْرَ اللَّهِ إِلَّا الْقَوْمُ الْخَاسِرُونَ {الأعراف:99}. 
وعن ابن مسعود –رضي الله عنه- قال: أكبر الكبائر: الإشراك بالله، والأمن من مكر الله، والقنوط من رحمة الله، واليأس من روح الله. رواه عبد الرزاق، والطبراني وغيرهما. 


والله أعلم.

http://fatwa.islamweb.net/fatwa/inde...waId&Id=205093

----------


## احمد ابو انس

العبد المؤمن بين الخوف والرجاء، إلى أن يلقى الله تعالى .
السؤال:
يقول الله في حديث قدسي : (أنا عند ظن عبدي بي فليظن بي ماشاء) . وهناك مقولة قالها عمر بن الخطاب رضي الله عنه : " لو أحد قدمي في الجنة والأخرى خارجها ما أمنت مكر الله " . هل لم يحسن سيدنا عمر الظن بالله فهو من المبشرين بالجنة ، وهو ثاني أكبر صحابة النبي بعد سيدنا أبي بكر رضي الله عنه ؟ هل إذا اطمأن قلب العبد يخاف من مكر الله ؟ أرجو تفسير واضح لعلاقة المقولة بالحديث .

تم النشر بتاريخ: 2015-05-30
الجواب:
الحمد لله
أولا :
روى البخاري (7405) ، ومسلم (2675) عَنْ أَبِي هُرَيْرَةَ رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُ، قَالَ: قَالَ النَّبِيُّ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ: ( يَقُولُ اللَّهُ تَعَالَى: أَنَا عِنْدَ ظَنِّ عَبْدِي بِي ) .

والحديث باللفظ الوارد في السؤال : رواه الإمام أحمد (16016) وغيره ، من حديث سُلَيْمَانَ يَعْنِي ابْنَ أَبِي السَّائِبِ، قَالَ: حَدَّثَنِي حَيَّانُ أَبُو النَّضْرِ، قَالَ: " دَخَلْتُ مَعَ وَاثِلَةَ بْنِ الْأَسْقَعِ عَلَى أَبِي الْأَسْوَدِ الْجُرَشِيِّ فِي مَرَضِهِ الَّذِي مَاتَ فِيهِ ، فَسَلَّمَ عَلَيْهِ، وَجَلَسَ قَالَ: فَأَخَذَ أَبُو الْأَسْوَدِ يَمِينَ وَاثِلَةَ فَمَسَحَ بِهَا عَلَى عَيْنَيْهِ ، وَوَجْهِهِ لِبَيْعَتِهِ بِهَا رَسُولَ اللهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ ، فَقَالَ لَهُ وَاثِلَةُ : وَاحِدَةٌ، أَسْأَلُكَ عَنْهَا؟ قَالَ: وَمَا هِيَ؟ قَالَ: كَيْفَ ظَنُّكَ بِرَبِّكَ ؟ قَالَ : فَقَالَ أَبُو الْأَسْوَدِ : وَأَشَارَ بِرَأْسِهِ ، أَيْ حَسَنٌ قَالَ وَاثِلَةُ: أَبْشِرْ إِنِّي سَمِعْتُ رَسُولَ اللهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ يَقُولُ : ( قَالَ اللهُ عَزَّ وَجَلَّ: أَنَا عِنْدَ ظَنِّ عَبْدِي بِي ، فَلْيَظُنَّ بِي مَا شَاءَ ) . 
قال محققو المسند ـ ط الرسالة ـ : "إسناده صحيح" . وصححه الألباني في "صحيح الجامع".
قال النووي رحمه الله :
" قَالَ الْعُلَمَاءُ : مَعْنَى حُسْنُ الظَّنِّ بِاَللَّهِ تَعَالَى أَنْ يَظُنَّ أَنَّهُ يَرْحَمُهُ وَيَعْفُو عَنْهُ . قَالُوا: وَفِي حَالَةِ الصِّحَّةِ يَكُونُ خَائِفًا رَاجِيًا وَيَكُونَانِ سَوَاءً . وَقِيلَ : يَكُونُ الْخَوْفُ أَرْجَحَ فَإِذَا دَنَتْ أَمَارَاتُ الْمَوْتِ غَلَّبَ الرَّجَاءَ أَوْ مَحّضَهُ ؛ لأَنَّ مَقْصُودَ الْخَوْفِ الِانْكِفَافُ عَنِ الْمَعَاصِي وَالْقَبَائِحِ وَالْحِرْصُ عَلَى الْإِكْثَارِ مِنَ الطَّاعَاتِ وَالْأَعْمَالِ ، وَقَدْ تَعَذَّرَ ذَلِكَ أَوْ مُعْظَمُهُ فِي هَذَا الْحَالِ ، فَاسْتُحِبَّ إِحْسَانُ الظَّنِّ الْمُتَضَمِّنُ لِلِافْتِقَارِ إِلَى اللَّهِ تَعَالَى وَالْإِذْعَانِ لَهُ " انتهى من "شرح النووي على مسلم" (17/ 210) .
وانظر السؤال رقم : (150516) .
وروى الإمام أحمد (9076) عَنْ أَبِي هُرَيْرَةَ ، عَنْ رَسُولِ اللهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ، قَالَ : أَنَّ اللهَ عَزَّ وَجَلَّ، قَالَ: ( أَنَا عِنْدَ ظَنِّ عَبْدِي بِي ، إِنْ ظَنَّ بِي خَيْرًا فَلَهُ ، وَإِنْ ظَنَّ شَرًّا فَلَهُ ) وصححه محققو المسند .
قال المناوي رحمه الله :
" أي: إن ظن بي خيرا أفعل به خيرا، وإن ظن بي شرا أفعل به شرا " .
انتهى من "فيض القدير" (2/ 312) .
فعلى المسلم أن يحسن الظن بربه ، بإحسان العمل ، والإقبال على الله ، فإن أساء أحسن الظن بالله بالتوبة وعدم التسويف ، والرجاء أن يغفر الله له ويتجاوز عنه .
ثانيا :
قال تعالى : (أَفَأَمِنُوا مَكْرَ اللَّهِ فَلَا يَأْمَنُ مَكْرَ اللَّهِ إِلَّا الْقَوْمُ الْخَاسِرُونَ) الأعراف/99 . قال الشيخ ابن باز رحمه الله :
" المقصود من هذا: تحذير العباد من الأمن من مكره بالإقامة على معاصيه والتهاون بحقه ، والمراد من مكر الله بهم : كونه يملي لهم ويزيدهم من النعم والخيرات وهم مقيمون على معاصيه وخلاف أمره ، فهم جديرون بأن يؤخذوا على غفلتهم ويعاقبوا على غرتهم ؛ بسبب إقامتهم على معاصيه، وأمنهم من عقابه وغضبه " انتهى من "مجموع فتاوى ابن باز" (24/ 232) .
وقال أيضا :
" الواجب على المسلم ألا يقنط ولا يأمن ، ويكون بين الرجاء والخوف ، لأن الله ذم الآمنين ، وذم القانطين ، فقال سبحانه: (أَفَأَمِنُوا مَكْرَ اللَّهِ فَلَا يَأْمَنُ مَكْرَ اللَّهِ إِلَّا الْقَوْمُ الْخَاسِرُونَ) ، وقال سبحانه: (لَا تَقْنَطُوا مِنْ رَحْمَةِ اللَّهِ) . فالواجب على المكلف ذكرا كان أو أنثى ألا ييأس ، ولا يقنط ويدع العمل ، بل يكون بين الرجاء والخوف يخاف الله ، ويحذر المعاصي ، ويسارع في التوبة ، ويسأل الله العفو ، ولا يأمن من مكر الله، ويقيم على المعاصي ويتساهل " .
انتهى من "فتاوى نور على الدرب" لابن باز (4/ 38) .
وقال ابن كثير رحمه الله :
" وَلِهَذَا قَالَ الْحَسَنُ الْبَصْرِيُّ، رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ: الْمُؤْمِنُ يَعْمَلُ بِالطَّاعَاتِ وَهُوَ مُشْفِق وَجِل خَائِفٌ، وَالْفَاجِرُ يَعْمَلُ بِالْمَعَاصِي وَهُوَ آمِنٌ " .
انتهى من "تفسير ابن كثير" (3/ 451) .
ثالثا :
ما يذكره بعض الناس عن أبي بكر رضي الله عنه - ويحكيه بعضهم عن عمر رضي الله عنه – أنه قال : " لو كانت إحدى قدمي في الجنة والأخرى خارجها لما أمنت مكر الله " لم نجد له أصلا في كتب أهل الحديث ، ولا نعلم أحدا من أهل العلم ذكره .
وقد سئل عنه الشيخ الألباني رحمه الله فقال :
" ما أعرفه " انتهى .
http://islamq8.podomatic.com/entry/2...20_45_28-08_00
وفي هذا الكلام - بعد عدم ثبوت صحته- نظر ؛ فالمؤمن لا يأمن مكر الله ما دام لم يدخل الجنة ، فإذا وطئت قدمه الجنة أمن مكر الله ، ولا يعرف أن أحدا وطئ بإحدى قدميه الجنة ، فأخرجه الله منها ، وأدخله النار .
وقد سئل الإمام أحمد رحمه الله :
متى يجد العبد طعم الراحة ؟
فقَالَ: " عند أول قدم يضعها فِي الجنة "
انتهى من "طبقات الحنابلة" (1/ 293) .

والله أعلم .

موقع الإسلام سؤال وجواب

----------

